# charge controller & solar panels



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

We currently gave 2-55 watt panels, completely off grid. Power lines stop 3 miles from home. We want to get another panel and charge controller, where is the best place to buy and brand of controller.

Thanks........
Linda


----------



## kirkk (Feb 7, 2013)

I have always found the best prices from Northern Arizona wind and sun. You can find them online.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Backwoods Solar has been in business for thirty some years.
Good people who live off grid with the products they sell....

Far and away better to do business with them than most of those quick buck quacks who popped up out of the woodwork on the internet.....who do Not have a store front and drop ship .

Backwoods Solar will stand behind what they sell.
There are many "small" charge controllers . . I am not going to pretend I know about all that small stuff . . . .that is why buying from Backwoods makes sense for you.

The Xantrex C-12 controller has been around for quite some time....works well.


----------



## awhobert7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Look on ebay they have some good deals.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Check where stuff is being shipped from. If it's a US brand and coming from China it's likely counterfit.


----------



## lonestarbugout (Jan 25, 2013)

Sunelec.com has an overtook sale on the outback fx60 they announced yesterday. $440 and free shipping. Fantastic price. If I had the spare cash I would buy a backup. Great product and easy to install. The outback call in support is excellent.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Do you plan on replacing the current charge controller or are you going to run the new controller and panel parrallel to the current system?

What size panel are you considering? What is your curent charge controller?

WWW


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

We have bought most of our equipment from Backwoods Solar and I have to agree with what Jim-mi says about them. We had a couple of issues with a component that hadn't been installed correctly (by us), and they called me on the phone to ask me why I had to replace it and then they figured out the problem for us. Right there on the phone. Nicest people ever! 

We have an Xantrex C-60 controller and have never had a problem with it. Bought it from Backwoods Solar also.


----------

